# Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot



## Tom120 (23. August 2009)

hallo, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mit ein Boot zu zulegen.
Nun meine Frage

eignet sich  sich eher ein Porta Boot oder ein Instea Boot,
wer hat Erfahrung damit.

zum Schleppen auf Seen.

danke
Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

hast du Bezugsquellen für das Alu-Boot ?
ich finde das Teil auch äußerst praktisch ...
hatte mal nen link der aber irgendwie ungültig wurde


----------



## hechtangler2911 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

dann schaut mal hier.
http://www.thinkbig-online.de/bilder/Instaboat-web.pdf

gruß sascha


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

was mir an dem Instamen richtig gut gefällt ist das man es als Kanu rudern kann, beidseitig mit Riemen als Ruderboot und mit 5 PS garantiert recht flott unterwegs ...
sowas brauch ich noch mal als Süßwasser-Zweitboot #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Schönes Teil, wenn auch nicht ganz billig...
https://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boo...ml?referer=froogle&refID=froogle&&language=de


----------



## Tom120 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Hallo,
ich wollte wissen welches empfehlenswert ist
Porta oder Instea ?

Groß Thomas


----------



## Dr. Frog (23. September 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Ich möchte das Thema gerne noch einmal aufnehmen. Ich überlege mir auch ein Faltboot zu kaufen. Bin mir aber auch nicht schlüssig welches. Deswegen frage ich auch noch einmal nach den Eigenschaften der beiden Bootstypen. 

1. Wie ist das Angeln im Stehen? 

2. Wie sind die Rudereigenschaften?

3. Wie laufen die Boote mit E-Motor?

4. Welches ist windanfälliger?

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Booten sammeln können. Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kleini12 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*



Dr. Frog schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Thema gerne noch einmal aufnehmen. Ich überlege mir auch ein Faltboot zu kaufen. Bin mir aber auch nicht schlüssig welches. Deswegen frage ich auch noch einmal nach den Eigenschaften der beiden Bootstypen.
> 
> 1. Wie ist das Angeln im Stehen?
> 
> ...


 

moin moin

portaboot ist etwas schwabbelig wenn man sich hinstellt halt kunststoff die ruderbuchsen sind auch net so toll
geht schnell in gleitfahrt mit e-motor
10 jahre garantie
instaboat stabil kann man gut drin stehn geht leicht in gleitfahrt sehr schnell mit e-motor mein favorit #6
5 jahre garantie
windanfällig sind beide weil...sehr leicht


kleini
:m


----------



## leipziger21 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Hallo

Also habe seit 2007 ein 12 Porta Boot.
Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives darüber Berichten.
Zu deinen Fragen



*1. Wie ist das Angeln im Stehen?
*Sicher ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig im stehen zu Fischen wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat. Jedoch bekommt man mit der Zeit dafür eine gewisse Routine. Ich selbst habe keinerlei Probleme in dem Boot zu stehen, teilweise stelle ich mich auch auf die Sitzbänke das macht sich gerade beim Jerken gut.

*2. Wie sind die Rudereigenschaften?*
Da ich das Boot nicht mit Rudern betreibe kann ich dir dazu leider nichts sagen. Jedoch stimmt es das die Ruderbuchsen aus Kunstsoff sind und sich so natürlich schneller abnutzen. Jedoch würde ich behaupten ist es kein Problem diese gegen andere auszutauschen.

*3. Wie laufen die Boote mit E-Motor?*
Ich betreibe mein 12 Porta Boot mit einem 115ah Sonnenschein Bleigel Akku sowie einem Min Kota Endura 30 und komme damit gut in Fahrt. Bin aber auch mehr auf stehenden Gewässer bzw langsamfließenden Gewässern unterwegs. 

*4. Welches ist windanfälliger?*
Denke da werden sich die beiden Bootstypen nichts nehmen.



Jedoch gibt es noch mehr Aspekte die man mit in Betracht ziehen sollte. Das Gewicht zb. das 12 Porta Boot wiegt um die 31Kg (bei dem 10 Porta sind es nur 26kg) Ich bekomme es selbst auf mein Dachgepäckträger gehoben. Sowie ich gelesen habe wiegt das Instea Boot 38kg sprich 7kg mehr. Desweiteren kann man das 12 Porta Boot bis zu 8Ps betreiben das Instea Boot hingegen nur bis 5Ps. Die Breite des Porta Bootes liegt bei um die 1,50 hingegen das Instea Boot bei 1,12, ebenso liegt die höhe beim Porta Boot bei 56cm und beim Instea Boot bei 38cm. In wie weit sich die 2 Bootstypen bei dem Material/Haltbarkeit unterscheiden weiss ich nicht. Kann aber zb sagen das ich mit dem Porta Boot nicht gerade zimperlich umgehe und es über Steine und co an Land ziehe, sicher hat es dadurch ein paar Schrammen bekommen jedoch ist es in keinster Weise dadurch beeinträchtigt.


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> *2. Wie sind die Rudereigenschaften?*
> Da ich das Boot nicht mit Rudern betreibe kann ich dir dazu leider nichts sagen.



Neeee das stimmt....
Abschleppen ist entspannender *GG*





Also ich finde ja beide Varianten nicht schlecht, wobei ich nur die Portas kenne.

Jedoch im Bekanntenkreis wurde das Porta (ein 10er glaube) wieder abgeschafft, weil es eben zu windanfällig war.

Schaut man mal im bunten Kaufhaus bekommt man GFK Boote (Anka) teilweise mit Trailer schon für die Hälfte des Neupreises von so einem Faltboot.
Vorrausgesetzt man hat eine AHK und Trailerstellen.

Für Gewässer wo es eben keine Stellen gibt, mit einem Trailer ans Wasser zu fahren, sind die Faltboot nicht schlecht.
Wobei ich auch sage....ne Anka mit ihren 4,20m kann man zu zweit auch tragen wenn es nicht gerade 500m sind und es kein Steilufer ist.


----------



## leipziger21 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Böse Jana |supergri

Weshalb ich mich zb. für das Porta Boot entschieden habe ist das wir hier bei uns nicht allzuviele Gewässer haben die zum Bootsangeln freigegeben sind. Desweiteren kommt dazu das man sehr schwer ans Wasser kommt sprich Slippstellen fehlen und zu guter letzt kommt der Platzaspekt ich hätte keine Abstellmöglichkeit für Trailer und Boot.


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> Böse Jana |supergri



Gaaaar nisch 
Ich hab dich ja geschleppt.....also bin ich lieb gewesen |supergri


----------



## Porti (4. November 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Hallo
Ich habe ein 10er Porta und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kann es nur empfehlen. Ein tolles Boot wenn man keinen Platz zu Hause hat. Einfach in den Keller damit und fertig. Man kann auch fasst überall damit Slippen ohne große Mühe.Leider ist es in der Anschaffung recht Teuer aber es lohnt sich. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## angelbaron (30. November 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Hallo,
habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Bilder.
Was habt ihr für euch verändert oder angebaut zum guten fischen?
Lieber einen Verbrenner oder einen E-Motor verwenden?
Habe vor mir eins in der Größe 12 zuzulegen.


----------



## torskkonge (30. November 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*

Moin angelbaron.
Ich besitze ein Porta Model 12.Das Boot ist BJ 2006 und hat einen AB Suzuki 5 PS 4Takter.Zubehör gibt es auch.Zusatztank,extra Bugtasche,Tasche für Sitzbänke,Echolot,Rutenhalter,Ruten mit Multi's und alles was du zum Fischen in der Ostsee brauchst.Falls du interesse hast, kannst du Dich ja melden.
PS.: Kaufe kein Porta ohne es selber getestet zu haben.Es ist wie mit Bayern München.Man liebt sie,oder man haßt sie.Bin gerne bereit mit dir das Boot an der Küste auf und abzubauen.LG Jörg


----------



## angelbaron (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Porta Boot Vs Alu Faltboot*



torskkonge schrieb:


> Moin angelbaron.
> Ich besitze ein Porta Model 12.Das Boot ist BJ 2006 und hat einen AB Suzuki 5 PS 4Takter.Zubehör gibt es auch.Zusatztank,extra Bugtasche,Tasche für Sitzbänke,Echolot,Rutenhalter,Ruten mit Multi's und alles was du zum Fischen in der Ostsee brauchst.Falls du interesse hast, kannst du Dich ja melden.
> PS.: Kaufe kein Porta ohne es selber getestet zu haben.Es ist wie mit Bayern München.Man liebt sie,oder man haßt sie.Bin gerne bereit mit dir das Boot an der Küste auf und abzubauen.LG Jörg


Hast ne E-mail.|wavey:


----------

